# Attention Buckas



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just seen one of your pics on Autumnwatch, squacco heron, on channel 301.
Is this sad that I am sat here watching photos on my telly at this time of night?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi mate,

iirc, Buckas is rutting in rum atm.

Or Photographing the Deer Rut on the Isle of Rum more accurately (or not )

So no doubt he'll be on Autumnwatch next week as well.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Gruffs does he just send in pics that he has taken?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've no idea TBH mate.

I guess on Autumnwatch (i have got all of them recorded but there always seems to be something more interesting on), there is an email address to send them to.

BBC website would tell you i guess.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

I watched it last night and throught its gone downhill. I didnt have much time for springwatch this year either.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

chisai said:


> Just seen one of your pics on Autumnwatch, squacco heron, on channel 301.
> Is this sad that I am sat here watching photos on my telly at this time of night?


Thanks for catching it, did wonder if they were going to show it! :thumb:

Yeh, was just sent in via the Autumnwatch site - no money unfortunately but nice to see it out there. Should have a paid shot in the beeb Wildlife mag next month of my Merlin 



Gruffs said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> iirc, Buckas is rutting in rum atm.
> 
> ...


LOL, would love to work for those guys :thumb: we went to Mull, but in the end managed to catch deer on the mainland in Glen Etive in some lovely autumn light, only just started going through pics today so should be up by the end of the week 

Got Otter footage as well on Isle of Seil! :thumb::thumb: & loads of landscapes, was just starting to get a dusting of snow on the peaks when we left so would have loved to stayed another week !

drew


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Is it an adult version of Tony Hart's gallery....

He never showed my drawings...then years later my big sister admitted that she never actually sent them away 

I carried around a lot of anger towards that man for years........

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao @the cueball.

agree autumnwatch isnt that grabbing this year, only a couple of shows in so hopefully it will liven up a bit. when ive got to grips with my d90 a bit more im hoping to send some shots in myself


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

buckas said:


> Should have a paid shot in the beeb Wildlife mag next month of my Merlin


How did that come about?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Self promotion

No-one knows you're at the door unless you knock! :thumb:

drew


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah very true. Did you just ring/email and say i have got some photos do you want to see them?


----------

